# AKFF / Eastcoast Lures MAY Photo Comp



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres your chance to show off your photographic skills in the AKFF / EASTCOAST LURES photo comp.

Check out EASTCOAST LURES range at http://www.kayakfishingsydney.com/eastcoast.htm

The May period runs until the 31st May with winners being announced a few days later. Please post entries in this thread.

Each monthly photo comp will have a different and unique 'theme'. Photos entered into the monthly comp should be taken whilst yak fishing and must also show an aspect of the 'monthly theme'.

*The theme for MAY is "FUN"*

Your interpretation of that may be anything you like. It may be an angler showing off his great catch, a new yakker enjoying the thrill of staying upright or (if you're lucky enough) a photo of a dolphin leaping in the early morning light. As long as the photo conveys the message of "FUN" it will be considered for a prize.

Get thinking, get creative, get out there and get into it!!!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll get the ball rolling for this one...thanks to Eastcoast Lures and DaveyG for making it happen.

Sharing a "Boatie Joke" with a salmon :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Picking Port Phillip's blackberries 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Capturing a sunrise in ink :roll:


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dinner caught from yak but photo taken on shore when cleaning.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcdat6kAAC/fgAASQOXj0CsRkCq//9+gMAD6rMNU1PMpoj1ND1PUMjajeqNDajQBEZBomFPUeo0NNAAANA1U/0QSPU9QAGgBoZPSPUaEAU0PLAN9ddo6xkKhJ1FqXbJvqgk4tWX1ygtBx4oNMaVrnpyN/RxuKEmxTkESvwVzCJ7JsO2DJJatQp20bnz0tscPhHA3rHKQSFTvg9/uaJcoZqfxmWgiJv53M6QjFXo80BL6DDs6qFuGPkBCvPY2D2CyrfUNDpjvULPairZGXh6IE0iFBHBdijBNcWAMgVx4Dk0+xWB2xu/TCiaiEszzlRhhOJNU56wSS3WzsFTjWIMSRNclGXUwEJpXQf4u5IpwoSGOtW9S


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

A Hobie peddler paddling?


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Just hang'n around enjoying the view 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

This is a photo Sean took of me at Smithtown, nice photo so thought I would submit although all credit / prizes should go to [email protected] if it wins.

Hope you dont mind Sean 

It is me having fun on a Kayak in the Belmore River.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

And another one that I actually took looking out to Sea.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

When you can't peddle you stand and paddle, the hobie way :lol:










Shot was from Forster, Water 12" deep

Victor


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Sunday 27th May.

Just as much *"fun"* as the hunt is the release


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

"FUN" = Sunday 6th May, 2007

Fishing with your Girlfriend and mates and having YOUR picture taken for once, 
Catching Bream trolling SX40's from a TANDEM Hobie,
Enjoying a great weekend AWAY down the coast...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Catching your first bream on poppers = FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My wife doesn't understand why getting up at 0330 could possibly be fun (a bit of a stretch, I know).


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

This Fish Gave me some 'Lip'.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Fun? - Is getting a set of trebles out of an angry long tom!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Grinner  

I think a monkeyfish, a clownfish or even a happy moment would be funnier - But a Grinner is pretty funny - Especially if caught by someone else.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Having a bit of *"fun"* playing around with the new camera this morning.

Say cheese!


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

.............. last week Jerseyville pub locals were telling Jamie of some real monsters lurking under the local pylons this time of year - he took his Loomis 4lb outfit to cast around ...................


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

it is so real you wouldn't believe - things are real big up here ! Luckily Jamie was concentrating on watching his braided line and didn't look up.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Now - this IS fun!


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Releasing a good fish has to be one of the best feelings & fun around & is fortunately now so much part of fishing - especially after a 4.30am wake-up, 25km drive through the cold 8 degree C mist @ 40 kph, missing a few roos, tackling up and launching in the dark off a slippery ramp, paddling a couple of km's with numb hands, 3 hours trying different spots, finding a new deep hole, choosing the right SP, casting it right for the strong outgoing tide current, getting it down into the right zone & depth, getting the hit, locking up, fighting it for 30 mins on 4lb tackle, bringing it up to find its a magnificent mulloway, not a ray, a few photos, gently reviving it and off it swims.


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

h h


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FYI - May photo comp finishes thisarvo - if you want your photo to be considered then please whack it in today. We will then have a poll to determine this months winners. 8)

My entry below.

_*The anticipation of an early morning beach launch*._ 
An empty beach, a beautiful morning and a yak packed ready to go. What could be more FUN?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Davey G said:


> FYI - May photo comp finishes thisarvo - if you want your photo to be considered then please whack it in today. We will then have a poll to determine this months winners. 8)
> 
> My entry below.
> 
> ...


But Davey the beach isnt empty mate :shock: theres a 4WD down there and what looks like a tinny :shock:

 :lol:


----------

